#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Φορολογία μηχανικών

## Theo

Κατάργηση των ειδικών *φορολογικών καθεστώτων, που απολαμβάνουν βουλευτές, δικαστικοί, πολιτικοί μηχανικοί* και άλλες επαγγελματικές κατηγορίες προαναγγέλλει ο υπουργός Οικονομικών Γιώργος Παπακωνσταντίνου, σε συνέντευξή του στην «Καθημερινή της Κυριακής», 



http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...11/2009_337447




χαχαχαχαχαχαχα την γλυτώσατε οι υπόλοιποι. :Αστειευόμενος:  :Αστειευόμενος: 


Μόνο ΠΜ !!!


Στα σοβαρά τώρα.....συνάδελφοι ετοιμαστείτε ....να πληρώσουμε τη νύφη. :Mad:

----------


## Theo

τι μας λες ? :Γέλιο:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

εννοείται βρε συ. :Αστειευόμενος:

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

......"*Θα επαναφέρουμε το «περί δικαίου αίσθημα»".........

*Εντάξει,άμα είναι έτσι,χαλάλι............... :Γέλιο:

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως έχω πει και στο παρελθόν το εξωλογιστικό σύστημα προσδιορισμού κερδών είναι άδικο όπου και αν εφαρμόζεται.

Βολεύει όμως πολλούς όπως όσους θέλουν να εκδώσουν μια οικοδομική άδεια και θέλουν έκπτωση στις ελάχιστες αμοιβές, έκπτωση που με το σημερινό καθεστώς έχουμε το περιθώριο να κάνουμε, έστω και αν είναι παράνομες, καθότι οι Συντελεστές Καθαρού Κέρδους (ΣΚΚ) είναι πολύ χαμηλοί.

Βολεύει το κράτος που θέλει σταθερά φορολογικά έσοδα χωρίς κόπο και προσπάθεια από τον ελεγκτικό μηχανισμό της εφορίας.

Βολεύει εμάς γιατί μπορούμε να περάσουμε ευκολότερα έναν φορολογικό έλεγχο και ισοφαρίζεται το άδικο να μην δηλώνεις στο 100% έξοδα που αφορούν την εργασία μας.

Δεν βολεύει όσους δεν κάνουν σήμερα εκπτώσεις και θα κληθούν να πληρώσουν μεγαλύτερο φόρο. Ειδικά γραφεία με πολλές άδειες που τις υπογράφει ένας δυο συνεταίροι θα έχουν πρόβλημα και θα πρέπει να δίνουν και κανένα ψίχουλο σε κάποιον συνάδελφο συνήθως νέο.

Για να αποκατασταθεί όμως το αίσθημα δικαίου πρέπει να γίνουν και πολλές ακόμα αλλαγές στο φορολογικό σύστημα και όχι μόνο.

----------


## sundance

> που απολαμβάνουν βουλευτές, δικαστικοί, πολιτικοί μηχανικοί


Ντροπή.Δεν θέλω να βιδώσω,γιατί πάει καλά αυτή η μέρα. :Mad: 

(Μην αρχίσω και εδώ για την καπηλεία εξωφρενικών δικαιωμάτων των βουλευτών).

----------


## Xάρης

Γι αυτό είπα παραπάνω:
"Για να αποκατασταθεί όμως το αίσθημα δικαίου πρέπει να γίνουν και πολλές ακόμα αλλαγές στο φορολογικό σύστημα και όχι μόνο."
Αναφερόμουν και σ' αυτά που είπες για τη φορολόγηση των ΑΕ κ.λπ.

Ακριβώς οδηγούμαστε προς την ίδρυση Α.Ε. ή Ε.Π.Ε.

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό το ακούω από τότε που άρχισα να μιλώ!
Σιγά τους επενδυτές και σιγά τα κίνητρα που τους δίνουμε.
Αν το μοναδικό ανταγωνιστικό μας πλεονέκτημα είναι η χαμηλή φορολογία, καήκαμε.
Πάντοτε θα έρχεται κάποιος άλλος που θα έχει χαμηλότερη φορολογία είτε αυτή η χώρα λέγεται Ιρλανδία είτε Πολωνία είτε δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς.

Εξάλλου αν ήταν έτσι τότε ανεπτυγμένες χώρες της Δυτικής Ευρώπης με πολύ υψηλή φορολογία επιχειρήσεων και πολύ υψηλότερους μισθούς και ασφαλιστικές εισφορές θα είχαν αποβιομηχανιστεί εντελώς.

----------


## sundance

Οι χώρες που αναφέρεις φίλε Χάρη,ό,τι και να κάνουν με την φορολόγηση επιχειρήσεων,δεν θα τις αναγκάσουν ποτε να μετακινήσουν την έδρα τους,διότι τους παρέχουν το μεγαλύτερο εχέγγυο: σταθερή και εύρωστη οικονομία.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Παιδιά ποιος να επενδύσει όταν σου έρχεται ένα πρωί η εφορία και σου λέει πρόστιμο 5% επί του τζίρου γιατί δε μου άρεσαν τα γράμματα στο τιμολόγιο?!!! Και ακολουθεί το "δώσε μου το 1% στο χέρι και θα στο κάνω 2% το πρόστιμο"!! Ούτε στη Ζιμπάμπουε δε γίνονται αυτά!!! Το κράτος είναι νόμιμος κλέφτης!!!

Τα πράγματα στη φορολογία είναι απλά: Έσοδα- έξοδα, αλλά όχι με τον ελληνικό τρόπο, δηλαδή "...από αυτό το τιμολόγιο θεωρώ έξοδο μόνο το 60%.., αυτά δεν μπαίνουν". Γιατί ρε φίλε το υπόλοιπο δεν το πλήρωσα?!?!Οι αποδείξεις που σου δίνω δεν πληρώθηκαν?!?! Στα έξοδα τα πάντα!!! Να δείτε τότε πως θα κοπούν τα μαύρα και πως θα τριπλασιαστούν τα έσοδα του ΦΠΑ!! Να δω τότε ποιοι θα έχουν τζιπ!!!

----------


## vmaniad

Να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό..
Υπάρχουν άτομα στα οποία δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα η επιστροφή φόρου?

----------


## Evan

Θα αλλάξει και η φορολόγηση των ΟΕ ΑΕ ως προς το δυσμενέστερο. Εκεί που το 50% του κέρδους φορολογούνταν αυτοτελώς στην εταιρία και το άλλο 50% στους μετόχους στη δήλωσή τους τώρα (όπως λένε) θα φορολογείται το 100% στην εταιρεία και το 50% στους εταίρους δηλ 2πλή φορολόγηση.

----------


## Theo

Χάρη διαφωνώ, μαζί σου ως προς το θέμα, καθέτως και οριζοντίως.

Δεν πρέπει απλά ως λες να υπάρξουν αλλαγές στο φορολογικό νόμο για να νοιώθουμε αίσθημα δικαίου αν και όταν αλλάξει ο τρόπος φορολόγησης μηχανικών.

Πρέπει να συντελεστούν κοσμοϊστορικές αλλαγές που η χώρα δεν είναι έτοιμη να δεχθεί.

1) Πρώτη και βασικότερη αλλαγή είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, η ύπαρξη Κώδικα Εξόδων. Η προχειρότητα, ανεπάρκεια και η δραματική κατάσταση των οικονομικών του κράτους δεν θα επιτρέψει χρονικά την δημιουργία τέτοιου Κώδικα.

2) κατά δεύτερον πρέπει να διασφαλιστεί η ελάχιστη αμοιβή τόσο των μελετών όσο και των επιβλέψεων στη συνείδηση του μέσου έλληνα. Δεν εκτιμάται η επιστημοσύνη των μηχανικών στα συνήθη οικοδομικά έργα. Πολλές φορές οι εκπτώσεις είναι μονόδρομος προς την επιβίωση. 
Αναγκαζόμαστε να κάνουμε εκπτώσεις και να παρανομούμε!!!
Και με το υπάρχον σύστημα φορολόγησης ισοφαρίζουμε κάπως τη χασούρα λόγω της έκπτωσης.

3) Διαχωρισμός των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών μηχανικών από τους μισθωτούς με μπλόκ. Δε γίνεται να μπαίνουμε όλοι στο ίδιο τσουβάλι. Το να διατηρείς γραφείο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το να δουλεύεις σε εταιρεία και απλά να δηλώνεις κάπου, για το τυπικόν της υπόθεσης, έδρα.

Για μένα το φορολογικό είναι το τελευταίο θέμα που θα έπρεπε να απασχολεί τη συντεταγμένη πολιτεία.

Πρώτο κατά σειρά είναι το θέμα της ανεργίας.
Δεύτερο είναι της ενημέρωσης και επιβολής της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας
και τέλος ......στο βάθος αφού όλοι θα είμαστε καλά ας μας φορολογήσουν.

Δλδ αν δεν είμαι άνεργος, αν με ζητούν για όλα εκείνες τις εργασίες που απαιτούν αδείας (δλδ ΟΛΕΣ) και βγάζω πέραν των απαραιτήτων για την επιβίωση μου, τότε σαφώς να συνεισφέρω δια της φορολογήσεώς μου.

Αλλά δε γίνεται να ξεκινάμε από το τέλος προς την αρχή.

Σαφώς και θεωρητικά και συγκριτικά είναι άδικο το σύστημα αλλά μέσα στη γενικευμένη ηλιθιότητα και ανεπάρκεια του κράτους να παρέχει τα βασικά ........τότε το θεωρώ δίκαιο !!!

Το τι είναι δίκαιο και άδικο δεν ορίζεται μονοσήμαντα αλλά πολλές φορές μεταλλάσσεται βάσει των συνθηκών και της υφιστάμενης κατάστασης.

Πχ .....στη Λιθουανία ένας πατέρας παρακολούθησε και σκότωσε τους "αθώους" πολιτικό και δικαστικό που βίασαν την κόρη του.
Σαφώς και είναι άδικο να σκοτώνεις, να αφαιρείς μια ζωή αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση σαφώς και το θεωρώ δίκαιο.(info)

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι όμως στη σωστή κατεύθυνση.
Συμφωνώ μ' αυτό που λες περί ελαχίστων αμοιβών και "Κώδικα Εξόδων" όπως το ονομάζεις. 

Το ίδιο και για τους μισθωτούς με μπλοκ.
Σκέψου όμως ότι θα είναι ασύμφορο σε κάποιον μισθωτό με μπλοκ να είναι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας και να κόβει αποδείξεις στον εργοδότη του ενώ θα φορολογείται ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας λογιστικά και όχι με συντελεστή, στην χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων, 60%*1,20=72%.
Ποιοι χάνουν; Οι μεγάλες τεχνικές εταιρείες και όλοι όσοι απασχολούν μηχανικούς με ΑΠΥ και όχι ως μισθωτούς!
Ποιοι κερδίζουν; Οι μισθωτοί ουσιαστικά μηχανικοί που αποκτούν όλα τα πλεονεκτήματα των ΣΣΕ.

Σκέψου και τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία που κάνει έκπτωση στις ελάχιστες αμοιβές. Με το ισχύον φορολογικό σύστημα μπορεί να κάνει την έκπτωση αφού γνωρίζει ότι δε θα φορολογηθεί και για χρήματα που θα του πάρει η εφορία. Αν γίνει το σύστημα λογιστικό απλώς δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει έκπτωση γιατί αλλιώς θα χάνει.
Ποιοι θα χάσουν; Αυτοί που δεν κάνουν εκπτώσεις! Αυτοί που κάνουν εκπτώσεις ούτε θα χάσουν ούτε θα κερδίσουν.

Σκέψου και τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία που κάνει τη δουλειά (μελέτη-επίβλεψη) και άλλος υπογράφει. Αυτός ενώ κάνει τη δουλειά, αυτή δεν καταγράφεται στο βιογραφικό του που θα του έδινε πχ μεγαλύτερο μελετητικό πτυχίο για δημόσια έργα, και επωφελείται ο υπογράφων. Με το λογιστικό σύστημα ο μηχανικός που παίρνει τη δουλειά και τη δίνει σ' άλλους θα ζητά από τους άλλους να υπογράφουν για να μην ανέβει φορολογική κλίμακα. 
Ποιος χάνει; Ο μεγαλομηχανικός ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας που υπογράφει μελέτες-επιβλέψεις πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ χωρίς να κάνει ο ίδιος τις μελέτες και επιβλέψεις αυτές.
Ποιος κερδίζει; Ο "υπεργολάβος" μηχανικός που κάνει την μελέτη/επίβλεψη και θέλει αφενός να είναι νόμιμος φορολογικά και αφετέρου να καταγράψει στο βιογραφικό του τη δουλειά που όντως κάνει.

----------


## Evan

συμφωνώ με θεό ας πιάσουν τους γιατρούς που έχουν ιατρεία στο κολωνάκι και δηλώνουν 300-800¤ το μήνα, ήμαρτον ρε που λέει και ο φαφούτης

----------


## howard_roark

βγήκαν χθες και σημερα παγανια στο κολωνακι οι εφοριακοι. φιλος κολλητος γιατρος μου ελεγε νευριασμενος πως τα κλεισανε ολοι τα γραφεια τους μην τυχον και τους εμφανιστει κανεις.

εγω γελαγα και αυτος τσαντιστηκε  :Γέλιο: 

εμ ειπαμε να φοροδιαφευγουμε και αντι για 30 χιλιαδες να δηλωνουμε 20 (λεμε τωρα) αλλα τα φυντανια οχι μονο βγαζουν 1000 ευρω τη μερα *μαυρα,* πανε και μου κανουνε δηλωσεις 15.000 ευρω το χρονο - καλα τους κανανε και καλα ξεμπερδεματα τωρα.

----------


## Evan

στα λαγούμια τους

----------


## majakoulas

> όμως με συντελεστές φορολογούνται και οι ΑΕ και οι ΟΕ και οι ΕΠΕ


Άλλο οι ΜΣΚΚ και άλλο οι συντελεστές εταιριών.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι έτσι *myri*.
Σήμερα οι εταιρείες προτείνουν στους εργαζόμενους δύο τρόπους συνεργασίας. (α) Ένας ως μισθωτός και (β) ένας ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας με μπλοκ αποδείξεων.
Όλοι σχεδόν οι συνάδελφοι επιλέγουν από μόνοι τους το (β) διότι αυτά που λαμβάνουν καθαρά στα χέρια είναι πολύ περισσότερα. Βασίζονται όμως στον τρόπο φορολόγησης με ΣΚΚ και το λένε αυτό. Αν δεν υπάρχει εξωλογιστικό σύστημα προσδιορισμού τότε θα ζητούν το (α). Οι εταιρείες βέβαια μπορεί να επιμένουν σ' ένα τρόπο συνεργασίας όπως ο (β). Πλέον όμως δεν υπάρχουν κοινά συμφέροντα εργοδότη-υπαλλήλου με ό,τι αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει.

----------


## majakoulas

> θες να γίνεις πιο αναλυτικός;;;;;
> γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα


Οι ΜΣΚΚ εφαρμόζονται στα ακαθάριστα έσοδα για τον προσδιορισμό του κέρδους. Το κέρδος πλέον μεταφέρεται στα ατομικά εισοδήματα και φορολογείται κλιμακωτά (αυτοί είναι οι φορολογικοί συντελεστές).

Οι εταιρείες που λες υπολογίζουν κέρδος λογιστικά (και όχι τεκμαρτά με ΜΣΚΚ). Επί του κέρδους εφαρμόζονται οι συντελεστές που λες (που είναι φορολογικοί συντελεστές) και αποδίδονται στους εταίρους τα κέρδη μετά φόρων.

Επομένως οι ΜΣΚΚ είναι συντελεστές υπολογισμού του κέρδους από τζίρο, ενώ οι συντελεστές των εταιρειών είναι υπολογισμού φόρων από τα κέρδη. Κοινώς καμία σχέση μεταξύ τους.

Οι μόνοι που είχαν δικαίωμα τεκμαρτού προσδιορισμού κερδών ήταν οι τεχνικές εταιρείες και οι μελετητικές που λόγω τζίρου δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένες να τηρούν Γ' κατηγορίας βιβλία (υποχρέωση Γ κατηγορίας είχαν σίγουρα οι ΑΕ, για τις ΕΠΕ δεν είμαι σίγουρος, και όσοι είχαν ετήσιο τζίρο πάνω από ένα ποσό).
Αυτό καταργήθηκε για κατασκευαστικές πριν 2 χρόνια, πλέον όλες υποχρεωτικά τηρούν Γ' Κατηγορίας και άρα όλες πάνε λογιστικά.
Επομένως οι μόνες εταιρίες που πλέον έχουν και ΜΣΚΚ και χαμηλούς φορολογικούς συντελεστές είναι οι μελετητικές Ο.Ε. και Ε.Ε. με τζίρους κάτω από το όριο.

Το άδικο της φορολογίας των εταιριών είναι ότι ενώ τα κέρδη προ φόρων είναι καθαρά διανεμόμενα κέρδη (έχουν αφαιρεθεί αποθεματικά, δηλαδή κεφάλαια ανάπτυξης της εταιρείας), και επομένως λεφτά τσεπάτα που σπανίως επανεπενδύονται, φορολογούνται τραγικά χαμηλότερα από εισοδήματα ενός φυσικού προσώπου, πράγμα κατ' αρχάς αντισυνταγματικό, καθόσον το σύνταγμα ορίζει ότι η φορολογία ορίζεται επί της βάσης της δυνατότητας εισφοράς και εισοδημάτων του κάθε πολίτη.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα!

Η κοινωνική αδικία που θα έρθει,δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με τον τρόπο φορολόγησης,αλλά με το ασφαλιστικό μας!

Και εξηγώ:ΝΑΙ,οι μηχανικοί απολαμβάνουμε τεράστια μείωση του τεκμαρτού μας εισοδήματος.Από το 100% των εσόδων αυτόματα πέφτουμε σε κάποιο άλλο μικρότερο ποσοστό,χωρίς να χρειάζεται να δείξουμε παραστατικά εξόδων!Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτό είναι ένα μεγάλο μας προνόμιο.

ΟΜΩΣ

Το έχουμε κερδίσει αυτό το προνόμιο:
1.Όταν εργαζόμαστε σε εταιρεία,με παροχή υπηρεσιών,χωρίς κανένα κατοχυρωμένο δικαίωμα εργαζομένου (ωράριο,συνθήκες,αβεβαιότητα)
2.Όταν δεν εργαζόμαστε σε εταιρεία,αλλά πληρώνουμε μόνοι μας την ασφάλειά μας.
3.Όταν δεν έχουμε ένσημα επικίνδυνης ή ανθυγιεινής εργασίας (που όλοι μας εκτιθέμεθα σε θανάσιμο κίνδυνο,εκτός από τους συναδέλφους γραφείου)
4.Όταν δεν έχουμε κανένα δικαίωμα να θεωρηθούμε άνεργοι για όλη μας τη ζωή,ακόμα κ όταν βαράμε μύγες για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα.
5.Όταν από τις αμοιβές μας από ιδιωτικά έργα παρακρατείται ποσοστό για φορείς που τους πληρώνουμε ΕΤΣΙ Κ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ με ετήσιες εισφορές (ΤΕΕ,ΤΣΜΕΔΕ)
6.Όταν σε εταιρείες μας παρακρατείται 20% της αμοιβής μας για 1,5 ολόκληρο χρόνο
7.Όταν μας ενοποιούν το υγιέστατο ταμείο μας με άλλα λιγότερο υγιή.
8.Βρείτε μόνοι σας να συμπληρώσετε.........

Βάσει αυτών,είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ κοινωνική αδικία να καταργηθούν οι μειωτικοί συντελεστές.Τουλάχιστον,ας τους καταργήσουν,αλλά να υπαχθούμε ταυτόχρονα σε άλλο σύστημα κοινωνικής ασφάλισης.Υποχρεωτική ΣΣΕ για μηχανικούς σε γραφεία και ΤΕΡΜΑ η ''παροχή υπηρεσιών'' με υπαλληλικό καθεστώς!Είμαστε άνθρωποι,δεν είμαστε θεοί...........

*dratsiox ΔΑΓΚΩΤΟ!!!*

----------

georgecv

----------


## Xάρης

*@dratsiox*
Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου εταιρείες ρωτούν τους εργαζομένους μηχανικούς με ποιον τρόπο θα ήθελαν να εργαστούν. Αυτό έχω ακούσει και από φίλους συναδέλφους και από αγνώστους σ' άλλα Φόρουμ.
Σ'΄αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, που μπορεί από την αρχή να μην υπήρχε καμιά πρόθεση από την εταιρεία να προσλάβει τον μηχανικό ως μισθωτό αλλά ήθελε να δείξει ένα καλό, διαλλακτικό πρόσωπο εργοδότη, τα συμφέροντα υπαλλήλου-εταιρείας ταυτίζονταν. Όπως είπα όμως παραπάνω "Πλέον όμως δεν υπάρχουν κοινά συμφέροντα εργοδότη-υπαλλήλου με ό,τι αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει".

Ανέφερες όμως κάτι που ενώ είναι επιθυμητό δεν ξέρω πώς μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί. Πώς δηλαδή θα "σταματήσει εντελώς η ύπαρξη του καθεστώτος των μηχανικών με το μπλοκάκι";
Τι κάνουν οι δημοσιογράφοι;

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> "Πλέον όμως δεν υπάρχουν κοινά συμφέροντα εργοδότη-υπαλλήλου με ό,τι αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει".


Χάρη,αυτό το πρόβλημα ας το ΔΟΥΝ πρώτα κ ας το λάβουν υπ' όψιν τους τα φυντάνια του Υπουργείου.......

Δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να τους λύσουμε εμείς τα προβλήματά τους........αν γουστάρουν να πληρώσουμε,θα πληρώσουμε,αλλά δεν θα είναι δικό μας ''καθήκον'' να τηρήσουμε το ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ από τις κατασκευές.

Τα φυντάνια του Υπουργείου δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι ''δεν πρέπει να δαγκώνεις το χέρι που σε ταΐζει''..........ωραία,το δάγκωσαν,ας δεχτούν τις συνέπειες........όλα μαύρα από δω κ πέρα,θα τη βρούμε και μόνοι μας την άκρη με τις ''εκπτώσεις'' στα ΔΕ,ενώ στα ιδιωτικά μαγειρεύονται πολύ πιό εύκολα τα πράγματα,και ας τους δίνουμε το 100% των εσόδων,να δούμε τί θα καταφέρουν να φορολογήσουν..........θα πυροβολήσουν τη μύγα και θα χάσουν το μοσχάρι!

----------


## Theo

εν ολίγοις συμφωνείτε ότι το φορολογικό είναι το τελευταίο ?

Στον Καναδά κάπου στα 60ς μελέτησαν 10 χρόνια για να συντάξουν το σύστημα που έως σήμερα εφαρμόζουν άψογα, όπου ο φοροφυγάς είναι "χειρότερος" από φονιάς.

----------


## Evan

για να μην πούμε για τον ΦΠΑ που οι γιατροί και δικηγόροι (αυτοί δηλ. που φοροδιαφεύγουν φουλ,) δεν αναγκάζονται να εισπράττουν και να αποδίδουν. Γιατί μην μου πείτε πόσες φορές δεν έχει γίνει αντικείμενο διαπραγμάτευσης με πελάτες; και πόσοι δεν τον έχουν πληρώσει έστω και μια φορά από την τσέπη τους, έστω και προσωρινά μέχρι να εισπράξουν την 3μηνη που τελικά έγινε 8μηνη επιταγή που τους έδωσαν;

----------


## Xάρης

Αν είναι έτσι *myri* που πολύ πιθανό να είναι στις δύσκολες εποχές που ζούμε ειδικά για τον τεχνικό κόσμο, πρέπει να δούμε ξανά κάποια πράγματα σαν κοινωνία και να αναθεωρήσουμε τις απόψεις μας.

1. Αλλαγή του φορολογικού συστήματος και φορολόγηση των φυσικών προσώπων (του οικογενειακού εισοδήματος θα έλεγα για την ακρίβεια για να δώσουμε κίνητρο στον κόσμο να παντρεύεται) και όχι των επιχειρήσεων. Λογιστικά και όχι εξωλογιστικά για όλους.

2. Μείωση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών εργοδότη+ασφαλισμένου ώστε να είναι όσες και του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία. Δε γίνεται ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας να πληρώνω 320¤ στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ως μισθωτός 900¤ ή και πολύ περισσότερα ανάλογα με το ύψος του μισθού μου. Οδηγούμε και τον εργοδότη και τον εργαζόμενο στις συνεργασίες με μπλοκάκι.

3. Οι εργαζόμενοι με το μπλοκάκι θα πρέπει να προσαρμοστούν και να ζητούν πολύ υψηλότερες αμοιβές απ' ό,τι όταν ήταν μισθωτοί. Δύσκολο γιατί υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός, ανεργία και πληθώρα προσφοράς εργατικού δυναμικού. 
*Προσφορά εργασίας << Ζήτηση εργασίας.* 
Άρα πρέπει να αυξήσουμε την προσφορά εργασίας γιατί η ζήτηση δε μειώνεται εκτός εάν πεθάνουμε ή μεταναστεύσουμε.
Πώς θα το πετύχουμε αυτό; Με ανάπτυξη, πραγματική και συνεχή και όχι με δανεικά και παροδική, με ημερομηνία λήξης.

Ήδη όμως ξέφυγα από το θέμα. Μόλις δημιουργηθεί καινούργιο σχετικό θέμα συνεχίζουμε εκεί.

----------


## Structur

Εδώ γίνεται συζήτηση για το θέμα της δημόσιας διαβούλευσης για το φορολογικό βάσει της είδησης *ΑΥΤΗΣ*.

----------


## Structur

Έχετε την ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ να πείτε την άποψη σας εως τις 15 ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ για το θέμα της φορολόγησης μας. ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΤΕ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΘΕΣΗ στο opengov.

---------------------------------
Structur και συνάδελφοι γενικά. Να αποφεύγουμε τους γενικούς τίτλους. 
Εγώ όταν είδα πριν κάνω login "Συνάδελφοι ΠΑΡΤΕ ΘΕΣΗ!" τρόμαξα γιατί δεν κατάλαβα τι αφορά

rigid_joint

------------
ε, αυτο ήθελα και γω rigid για να το διαβασουν περισσοτεροι

----------


## howard_roark

κατέθεσα τις απόψεις μου κι εγω προ ημερών αλλα πολύ φοβάμαι οτι ειναι προαποφασισμένα όλα - μας εχουν βαλει στην ιδια κατηγορια με γιατρους και δικηγόρους και δεν εννοούν να καταλάβουν οτι εντός του ιδίου επαγγέλματος υπάρχουν μεγάλες στρεβλώσεις.

και μόνο που συζητάνε για γεωγραφικό παράγοντα για τα ελάχιστα εισοδήματα καταλαβαίνει κανείς τον παραλογισμό του συντάκτη.

----------


## Structur

Ας μην είμαστε απαισιοδοξοι!

Το θέμα είναι να βγουν και να μιλησουν ολοι. Ετυχε να "δω" με τον ΑΣΕΠ τη διαβουλευση, και ενω το δευτερο μεταπτυχιακο δεν προσμετρωνταν, τελικα επειδη υπηρξε ΜΑΖΙΚΟΤΑΤΗ συμμετοχή του κόσμου μέτρησε.

----------


## vasgi

Τι να πούμε στους απατεώνες πολιτικούς μας  :Confused: 

Επειδή έχουνε 50 χρόνια τώρα κλέψει τα πάντα , τώρα στρέφουν τον ένα πολίτη εναντίον του άλλου .
Μιά Αννα Κ. λέει να φορολογείται όλο το εισόδημα ΧΩΡΙΣ έξοδα , ένας άλλος θα πεί κάτι αντίστοιχα ακραίο γιά τους μισθωτούς .

Ενας ηλίθιος πολιτικός είπε να είναι τα έσοδα συνάρτηση του αριθμού των εργαζομένων . Δηλαδή τι λέει στον εργοδότη ? Διώξε εργαζόμενους να έχεις λιγότερη εφορία .

Φαίνεται ότι έχουν ζοριστεί πολύ οι πολιτικοί μας και κάνουν κινήσεις πανικού .

Δεν μας λένε όμως ότι αν η φοροδιαφυγή είναι 16 δισ όπως λέει η ΓΣΕΕ η 10 δις όπως είναι πιό λογικό , τι απόδοση θα έχει μπροστά στα 80 δισ που δανείστικε φέτος το κράτος μας  .

Δεν μας λένε , ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι λένε το 1/3 φόροι και τα 2/3 μείωση της κρατικής σπατάλης γιά να υπάρξη ανάπτυξη , γιατί μόνο η ανάπτυξη θα μας σώσει .

Δεν μας λένε , ότι άφησαν τα ΜΜΕ να διαλύσει την οικοδομή και να εκτοξευθεί η ανεργία .

Δεν μας λένε , ότι η ΕΚΤ μείωσε το επιτόκιο στο 1 % ώστε να μπορεί να πέσει φτηνό χρήμα στην αγορά , αλλά στην Ελλάδα οι τράπεζες χρησιμοποιώντας την εγγύηση του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου πήραν έτσι 40 δισ φέτος και αντί να τα ρίξουν στην αγορά , αγόρασαν ομόλογα του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου κερδίζοντας 2-3 % διαφορά επιτοκίου , δηλαδή 1 δισ μόνο γιά φέτος .

Δυστυχώς οι πολιτικοί μας αντί να μας πούν την πλήρη αλήθεια και να βγάλουν ένα πρόγραμμα εξόδου από την κρίση που θα υπογράφεται τουλάχιστον από τα 2 κόμματα εξουσίας , προσπαθούν να μας μετατρέψουν σε κουκουλοφόρους της κατοχής που θα δείχνουμε ο ένας τον άλλον   και από ότι βλέπω στα διάφορα φόρουμ δυστυχώς αρχίζουν να το πετυχαίνουν , βγάζοντας έτσι τον εαυτό τους από τις ευθύνες τους .

Συλλυπητήρια σε όλους μας .

----------


## Theo

αν αρχίσω να βρίζω και να κατηγορώ γνωστούς πολιτικούς θα αναρτηθεί η άποψή μου ?

Έχω κατά καιρούς στείλει 3 επιστολές στον Πρωθυπουργό της χώρας και καμία δεν έλαβε απάντηση.

Ο λαικισμός και η αδιαφορία προς τον πολίτη συνεχίζεται θεωρώ και εμείς απλά ξοδεύουμε ενέργεια κλικάροντας και γράφοντας. :Λυπημένος:

----------


## Structur

Ρε παιδιά έχετε κλικάρει και ποστάρει άπειρες φορές. Τώρα σας έπιασε το άσχημο mood, έλεος δηλαδή!

----------


## vasgi

Γιά να το διασκεδάσουμε λιγάκι , μπορούμε να κάνουμε copy-paste την απάντηση μας στο ίδιο θέμα σου στο άλλο φόρουμ , η έχουμε θέμα με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα  :Αναστατωμένος:

----------


## Xάρης

> ...ή έχουμε θέμα με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα


*?*
Επί των δημοσιεύσεών σου; 
Αν δεν έχεις εσύ το δικαίωμα που γράφεις ό,τι γράφεις ποιος θα το έχει;
Θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι αυτά που γράφεις εδώ μπορείς να τα λες και να τα γράφεις και να τα δημοσιεύεις όπου θες.

----------


## Structur

μπορεις να κανεις οτι θελεις. κανε και copy paste στο opengov, αλλα το θεμα ειναι αρκετα σοβαρο για να το διασκεδασουμε λιγακι.

----------


## vasgi

Ναι , αλλά η μέρα είναι γιορτινή και όσο μπορούμε να μην μιζερεύουμε , γιατί έτσι τους κάνουμε το χατήρι .

Προφανώς και έχω τα δικαιώματα Χάρη , αλλά είδα πτώση του ηθικού και είπα να το ανεβάσω λίγο . Ελπίζω να μην με μαλώσετε .

----------


## Structur

Προς συντονιστές στήλης: Νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος να μην υπάρχει στις ειδήσεις το θέμα με τη συμμετοχή στο opengov, γιατί εδώ "χάνεται". 

BTW υπάρχει αρκετά έντονη συμμετοχή στο opengov από συναδέλφους.

----------


## Xάρης

Η είδηση υπάρχει και παραπέμπει.
Λίγη υπομονή να λυθούν τα προβλήματα του Φόρουμ και να ενεργοποιήσουμε και το blog-portal.

----------

Structur

----------

